# Recent Mara X models issues resolved?



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

I've seen a lot of posts in various places about the Mara X having reliability issues mostly with the temp sensors they switched to... I'm wondering if anyone knows if the models they're selling at Bella Barista now have better / different temp sensors to the ones that have been failing? I really want to buy this machine but I don't want to mess about with failures.

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Plopmaster5000 You have two choices get a MaraX is you want one, choose a good retailer and any problems will be sorted out, or get a different machine if you are concerned. Otherwise you enter the rats nest below. You may still get a problem with a different machine, the % of machines affeacted might be quite small with MaraX, or perhaps there are no more problems?

---------

Do you have some links to these reports, especially if they posted photos of the top of the boiler and HX part showing the temp sensors. They have sold many 1000s of these machines across Europe so there will be some failures. Is it confirmed it was the temp sensor, or did they replace multiple parts at the same time e.g. Gicar and sensor? We might be able to tease out some conclusions from them. Especially if members without problems are willing to open their machines and photograph the sensors they have.

Do you know when they switched to the problem sensors, I wasn't aware of a switch?

Otherwise, you are only left with the alternative of asking the Retailer..

It's worth mentioning that the probes are similar, or the same as the generic Gicar one below. They consist of a thermowell, with an NTC probe inside them. They are a simple technology with very little difference between them, many even look the same.* The first one is a Gicar probe, the Second a differently coded Bezerra one (both have different prices). Sometimes the same manufacturers use different coloured wire...yellow or white.*

There are lots of people willing to give opinions, but the tests to properly identify the problem are not always being done, or accurately reported by users.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@DavecUK - for the issues reported on this forum a few months ago - there's a thread somewhere - most users reported their machines being sent back to Bella Barista and the temp sensor replaced - not sure which one though.

I'm not sure whether that was the only problem reported.


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

@DavecUK thanks for your reply. I can't provide any data, but there definitely seems to be a trend from the complaints. Not too surprising as it's a new machine.

I'd rather get machine that's been in production for a couple of years, but I can't find anything as compact as the Mara X with the same/similar features, so doesn't leave me with a lot of choice.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Plopmaster5000 - take the Elizabeth does not appeal to you?


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam the brass boiler and machine width put me off. Otherwise it would be my first choice.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Plopmaster5000 said:


> @MediumRoastSteam the brass boiler and machine width put me off. Otherwise it would be my first choice.


 Out of curiosity, what's wrong with the brass boiler?


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam Material longevity, lead impurities within metal production.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Plopmaster5000 said:


> @MediumRoastSteam Material longevity, lead impurities within metal production.


 Theres no lead in the brass....Will last as long as you will ever need.


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Theres no lead in the brass....Will last as long as you will ever need.


 I've read an awful lot of conflicting information on this. Do you have any sources on this?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Plopmaster5000 said:


> I've read an awful lot of conflicting information on this. Do you have any sources on this?


 They all use lead free brass in the machines


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> They all use lead free brass in the machines


 I want to believe this. It looks like a great machine. But manufacturers seem awful quiet about this topic and don't show any testing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Plopmaster5000 said:


> I want to believe this. It looks like a great machine. But manufacturers seem awful quiet about this topic and don't show any testing.


 Ask the manufacturer....


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Ask the manufacturer....


 Yeah that's the logical next step


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Plopmaster5000 I would add that the small amounts of lead that used to be in brass plumbing fittings and whatnot, are unlikely to hurt you. Or at least don't worry me, as very little can leech out of the alloy.


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> @Plopmaster5000 I would add that the small amounts of lead that used to be in brass plumbing fittings and whatnot, are unlikely to hurt you. Or at least don't worry me, as very little can leech out of the alloy.


 I've seen contaminated plumbing being removed for this reason, and there are tests of lead levels in older coffee machines that have shown levels for concern. Manufacturers were aware but kept quiet. I'm sure it's fine now, but you'd think there would be more information about the current state of things. I've emailed Lelit.


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

@DavecUK

their response below... think I'd rather stick to stainless steel...

The upper part of the boiler, is made of CW510L alloy (OT57-free-lead brass), having the 0,2% max. of lead (value within the limits approved according to the DIN 50930-6 regulations), and the lower part is made of OT58 brass but a chrome surface processing (Stecrhome type- NSF regulation conformity) is performed, to reduce the lead migration.
The fittings are in brass with nickel treatment, and the s. valves are made of brass OT58 - "CW617N".


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've never seen plumbing removed because of brass fittings...but you need to feel secure and safe in what you're buying, otherwise, it will spoil your enjoyment of it. You just need to check the composition of the components in the machines you consider until you find one with a level of risk you find acceptable.


----------

